# My new car bought from a close friend BMW E30 320i convertible *lots of pictures



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

1993 E30 320i convertible
2 litre 6 cylinder
full bmw service history
every mot certificate present
full folder of everything it has had
3 owners from new all older male owners
76k miles
fully restored back to how it was from the factory
15" basket weaves with original unused in the bootlid
original back box is being fitted soon to it aswell


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks beautiful, if it was mine I would be trying to get the original reg back on it to keep it original though.


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

original reg was an english one then it was registered here and then registered again with a 3201 to go with 320i


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its nice fella i like it :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning :argie: Would love an E30 'vert, the other half thinks I'm mad, doesn't see the attraction lol


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

That looks in stunning condition and very low mileage. Good summer car. If we get one of course.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like you've bagged a good one there!! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car mate! Enjoy it!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a lovely example. very tidy


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks really smart for it ages, just check behind the rear valance and in the boot for rust as the valance is coming away much easier to fix now before it gets any worse


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor mate
Love the number plate :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very very nice


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> Looks really smart for it ages, just check behind the rear valance and in the boot for rust as the valance is coming away much easier to fix now before it gets any worse


dont worry this one is dry as a bone with no rot in it, thanks for all the comments :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You'd have to go a long way to find a better one, very nice mate. Has the all important provenance as well.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice example


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Very tidy... photographed around Balloo by any chance? :thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a good example mate :thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

AH,THE SUMMER!
Nice motor!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome, love the older BMWs, daily driver?


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

very nice! roll on summer!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG i'm in love i had a e30 320 se in 1988 had same wheel and mtec kit and same rear spoiler was fantastic fun would like another but m3 now silly money do you mind asking what this set you back as i really need to look at getting one of these as a project , not that yours needs anything as it's stunning


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

should have sold my mudflaps in britan instead of throwing them away ^^


----------



## Molenaar (May 2, 2012)

What a lovely motor, in fantastic condition. I think modern BMW's are lovely cars, but the E30 was a classic shape.


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

mark328 said:


> Awesome, love the older BMWs, daily driver?


only weekends really, well tbh since iv had it iv done about 80 miles in about 2 weeks and thats more than normal, only is drove on dry days aswell


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome clean honest car. Nice work, stunning motor.


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2007)

Lovely classic.

I owned an E30 for a while, just a 318i, and was so impressed with it I ended up getting properly into BMW's and bought a E46 330i.

The E30 felt like it had been made with steel twice the thickness of other cars. Even a 318i is "lively" at the rear, (cough, especially on budget tyres ).


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

this one does go out unexpected on corners but im not into diffin and all that i like to take this out and drive it and enjoy it, very comfy car and the back box is sorted now the original twin angled tip


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

amazing


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely example, i love the basket weave wheels!!


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

cheers guys, will give the engine bay a proper clean and the hood another good proper clean and get some more pictures up soon


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)




----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

She looks bloody beautiful mate. Absolute stunner.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it all original mate? Are there any defects on the car at all? looks like new!! Lovely


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

the car has had two rear arches welded into it and two sides paint, only 4 wee stone chips on the front of the car, rest is all original just cleaned up and original paint still on all 5 alloys with new centre badges just, is no defects, fading or scratches etc on the car apart from what i mentioned, no rust on the bodywork


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks a cracker! With that sort of service history and originality it'll be a real collectors item!


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

thank you for all the comments


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Wicked Wheels, proper old skool...great car

How does it run, as good as it looks ?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Got very close to buying a 320i E30 two door last month, mate was selling it but I couldn't justify another car at the time. Just need to work out what to do with wheels I bought for it now.


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

alexj said:


> Wicked Wheels, proper old skool...great car
> 
> How does it run, as good as it looks ?


runs fine everything is sound and just had a full service there.. plugs, oil, oil filter, fuel filter, air filter and the twin exit angled back box was fitted from the pre face lift model e30 320i, total bmw photoshoot this monday


----------



## WAXOFF (May 13, 2012)

I worked on these for many years. Was a BMW Master tech for 22 years. Put a timing belt on it or you will regret it. Also what does the top of the rear seat leather look like. Get a creamy leather conditioner and soak the seats down with it. The top of the rear seat drys out and splits at the seams. Does it have a power top? These can be a headache. Also be careful if you wash the engine down. The wiring harness for the injectors and all the sensors has a connector under the intake manifold the is a screw together connector. I used to cut the bottom rubber boot and put a small hole in it so if water did get into the harness it had a place to drain out. Otherwise it lays inside the connector and corrodes the teminals and you can get all kind of running issues or no start problems.


----------



## WAXOFF (May 13, 2012)

That car is nice but I do know of one here in the States that is showroom. It's a 1987 or 1988 with about 3 thousand miles on it. The undercoating isn't even melted off the exhaust. Red with a black top and beige interior. Nver benn out in the rain even.


----------



## Mert-E36 (Apr 9, 2010)

It's in mint condition, great E30


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Lovely e30 in the perfect colour combo (and a manual), looks like you've got yourself a keeper there, nice one!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderfull old E30.

Deffo take the wheel weights off & have them put inside the rim, i had those wheels on my first BMW, Classic :thumb::thumb:


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

thanks guys it will all be sorted over time


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Now that would be the sort of condition that i would love to get my e30 too.
It looks absolutely mint!!!


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

wheels have been left in to be done


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

So So jealous of this thread,

This is exactly what I want, it looks great and its so rare to see these in unmolested form now.


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks Great!


----------

